# D.pussillus



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello, everyone.
Today I'd like to remember in these fish. Dermogenis pussillus. He comes from Malaysia. His behavior is interesting. He takes his food like from the surface. That's why I fed Drosophila flies. But Cyclops and Daphnia.

Until next time
greetings


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Neat looking Half Beaks. I'd love some if you got extras


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

The fish is livebearing. It may than 50 juveniles from a female. They are long (9mm), but slender, like a stroke. Hard to find. You need soft neutral water and a higher temperature. 30 ° C. The young fish immediately accept new brine shrimp. But they can not eat off the floor. There must be a flow. The next newly hatched larvae are feeding Culex. In addition, fine dry food is taken. It should be of good quality and swim for a while above. The adults want to insects, aquatic insects and larvae. Drosophila. I have also tried Collembola. Also be taken.


----------

